# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Face Off, Rock and Shock, 3 Girls in the Dark, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online: Episode 89

Wow, this is a BIG show. Haunt Season has officially started. the Unknown Scare-Actor caught up with Ben Peter, from Face Off Season 8, and talks about his experiences and what it’s like to be the creative director of Springboro Haunted Hayride and Black Bog, in Lebanon Ohio. Badger has a talk about Rock and Shock while covering the Scares that Care event in Virginia, and the USA gets a shout out from our youngest fan to date, Eric, when he came by the Big Scary Show booth at Scarefest with this mom.

Continuing some Scarefest coverage, Badger hangs out with Sal Lizard, the Vampire Santa, and gets an eyeful, as this interview turns out to be our most risqué to date, while the Unknown Scare-Actor gets to chat with 3 Girls in the Dark. Rounding out the interviews, Badger has a chat with Jen Braverman, about the upcoming Legendary Haunt Tour, coming to the Windy City this year

The Roundtable of Terror involves only 3 of the (g)hosts, as the Unknown Scare-Actor was on location, conducting an actor training class. Badger, Jerry and Storm discuss set and room design and the give you there own takes on what makes a great room in a haunt, and even one man short, this lively talk goes a little longer than they realized.

Finally, the feature segments are here, with Badger’s Deadline News, Storm’s Haunt Minute (with an endorsement from one of his idols), USA’s Legends and Lore, starting a several episode series of Hallowe’en facts, myths and legends, and the Haunt Rocker spins a spooky selection of tunes that fit right in with the season start, and rounding it all out is Special Correspondent Eric Vysther, as his shifts over the Sci-Fi realm with his segment on the monsters of Dr. Who

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW!! 

Featured Music:
Mystary – Room No. 07
The Night Keep – The Macabre Waltz 
Audio Zombie – Apparition

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

